# 40 years old and BFP!



## blondie3839 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi all. Hoping to offer a little positivity to those of my age going through this stressful journey - so here goes! My ICSI journey has taken 8 months so far. I was put on the long protocol last August, but at my baseline scan a uterine polyp was discovered and treatment stopped. 

After removal of the polyp, I began the long protocol again in October - however once again another polyp had grown and was detected on the scan. I had that removed in January 2014. 

At the beginning of March I was put on the short protocol instead. After a mere 10 days of Gonal F 300 injections, I was told to trigger, and egg collection took place on 12/3/14. 27 eggs were collected, of which 25 were considered viable. 17 fertilised using my husband's thawed sperm (collected via SSR) and the ICSI technique.

I went in for embryo transfer on the 17th, and had 2 top AA grade 5 day old blastocysts transferred. Another 4 were good enough to be frozen! I confess I tested 2 days early, and am pleased to say I have my BFP clear as anything! I'm happy, excited, but at the same time apprehensive because it is still early days. 

Now I am almost 41. I used my own eggs, and the procedure (thus far) has been successful after a few hitches at the beginning. It shows that there is definitely hope for us over 40s though   

I also had acupuncture throughout the process and this may have helped, who knows? I would recommend it that's for sure. Anyway, I hope my pregnancy goes smoothly, and good luck to all you ladies out there who are also on this stressful, emotional roller-coaster of a journey


----------



## CHOCOCHINE (Mar 11, 2013)

congratulations, it does give us hope, enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats and thanks for the hope.

We are about to embark on our IVF journey after over 2 yrs TTC naturally and with clomid.

Exciting but daunting, so lovely to hear good news. enjoy your pregnancy


----------

